# Shoutbox image zoom broken after refresh



## Destructobot (May 16, 2010)

So I just noticed that when someone shouts a pic that's too big for the shoutbox you can click it to expand it so you can see the whole thing, but if you refresh the shoutbox it won't work until you reload the whole page.


Edit: Clicking the Newer & Older links also break the zoom feature, as does posting a shout.


----------



## Costello (May 17, 2010)

people arent supposed to post images in the shoutbox, let alone large ones!
if it happens too much, i'll disable image posting completely.


----------



## benbop1992 (May 22, 2010)

might be going a bit off topic here costy, but my shoutbox wont even appear, even when i click the link.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 22, 2010)

Ben: Which browser are you using?


----------



## benbop1992 (May 22, 2010)

Firefox.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 22, 2010)

Oh, I'm using Chrome, so I don't really know any solutions... Have you tried clearing you cache, history, etc yet?


----------



## GH0ST (May 23, 2010)

Allow scripting for gbatemp if you use plugins like Noscript.


----------

